# Making Connection Automatically in MTNL Data Card



## gameranand (Feb 21, 2011)

Hey Guys I use MTNL Data card for Internet and the problem is it comes with some software MTNL 3G .So every time I start my computer or the connection is lost I have to connect manually. Is there something I can do to make that automated so that it automatically connect to net whenever PC starts or connection is lost without my intrusion.


----------



## Pratul_09 (Feb 21, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Hey Guys I use MTNL Data card for Internet and the problem is it comes with some software MTNL 3G .So every time I start my computer or the connection is lost I have to connect manually. Is there something I can do to make that automated so that it automatically connect to net whenever PC starts or connection is lost without my intrusion.



head straight to control panel --> Network connections and there it would have a dial-up setting for MTNL 3G. Right click on it and select properties. goto options tab check redial if line is dropped and increase the no of times to redial each time connection breaks.

Or you can try
1> Start --> Control Panel --> Network Connections. Click the Advanced menu. Select Dialup preferences, check the checkbox to Enable autodial by Location.

2> The autodial feature works only when the Remote Access Auto Connection Manager service is started. To start the Remote Access Auto Connection Manager service, right-click My Computer, and then click Manage. In the console tree, double-click Services and Applications, and then click Services. In the details pane, right-click Remote Access Auto Connection Manager, and then click Start. In the Status column, Started appears.

SOLUTION
Move string from Properties for "Remote Access Auto connection Manager" i.e "%windir%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs" and used this information as a startup shortcut and changed icon to a network type

Finally place a shortcut in windows XP startup for my ISP from Network connections. 

How do I get something to open automatically when I log in to Windows?


----------



## gameranand (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks for replying but I use Windows 7 and there I wasn't able to do that. Can you put tutorial just like the this for Windows 7.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 22, 2011)

Not working. I managed to do what you wrote but it does not dial I mean it don't connect. Says #654 error. It only connects to internet through MTNL 3G software.


----------



## Pratul_09 (Feb 23, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Not working. I managed to do what you wrote but it does not dial I mean it don't connect. Says #654 error. It only connects to internet through MTNL 3G software.



Did u try after closing the MTNL software, as it will hold a handle to the modem port and would not allow exclusive access to another dialer.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 23, 2011)

Pratul_09 said:
			
		

> Did u try after closing the MTNL software, as it will hold a handle to the modem port and would not allow exclusive access to another dialer.


Yes I did but it don't connect to net without that goddamn software. Now I am stuck with there software which disconnects many time a day and whenever I put something to download damn I have to watch the damn process.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 25, 2011)

Well guys I think I figured something out. I wanna know how can I change APN for my MTNL 3G data card. Because The software comes with default settings for postpaid and mine is prepaid so I have to change APN in that software also but that is simple and non recognisable because they have given separate profiles but when I took close look I found that all settings for all connections are same except APN. So maybe if I'll change APN then it could work so please tell me how to change APN if you know.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 3, 2011)

The connection of my 3G data card disconnects automatically after about 2GB data usage. Any ideas ???


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 3, 2011)

yes.. there is.

Go to device manager and browse to your 3G modem. Right click and select properties. Select "Advanced" tab. In the 'extra initialization commands' enter 

*at+cgdcont=1,"IP","bsnlnet"*. 

click OK to close the window.

Now, setup a windows dialer for dial up connection and choose your 3g modem as a connecting device, give the phone number as "*99#"

After setting the connection up, go to the connection properties, select 'Options' tab. There check 'Redial if line is dropped' and change the redial attempts to '99', Time between redials to '1 second' and Idle time before hanging up to 'Never'.

You are done now. Wait until it gets itself disconnected and see the windows dialer redialing.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 3, 2011)

^^ Tried it. But the same error message popped up *Connection to PPP link was terminated*. Now I think I am stuck with their shi11y software.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 3, 2011)

Strange. this trick worked for many data cards. Including mine.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 4, 2011)

vamsi_krishna said:
			
		

> Including mine.


Which one you have??

And what exactly is this PPP thing???


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 4, 2011)

I have BSNL 3G. And am using Huawei E1752 3g modem. I have no idea what that PPP error means. But the trick i told you worked like a charm for me. Make sure that you are doing it right.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 4, 2011)

^^ MIne modem is Teracom LW272. I did that right. Copy pasted it but no avail.


----------

